# Best Infantry



## AWP (Dec 28, 2007)

We've covered armies and whatnot, who would you rate as the best infantry in history? Think of men, equipment, and training.

My vote? The Roman legions. They held it together for years in a far flung empire. Their training, tactics, and equipment shaped their time period and set the standard for others to follow.

Your vote?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 28, 2007)

Hmm... Kind of torn between Roman Legion and Spartiates.  Legionaires were great soldiers but they were kept inline through the threat of violence.  As a Spartan warrior it was a pride thing, plus they were brought up as warriors from infancy.  I not trying to sound like a 300 homo but it was a good movie. I don't know much about military history steming from that time so I am at this moment reading up if you have anything to add enlighten me.


----------



## car (Dec 28, 2007)

Alright, Free. I'll stop busting your balls.

What about the Greeks at Thermopylae?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 28, 2007)

car said:


> Alright, Free. I'll stop busting your balls.
> 
> What about the Greeks at Thermopylae?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Thermopylae
Casulaties of Thermopylae

299 Spartans
900 Helots
700 Thespians[1]
Unknown others[2] 

vs.

20,000 herodotus

Hmmm....:uhh:


----------



## car (Dec 28, 2007)

275ANGER! said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Thermopylae
> Casulaties of Thermopylae
> 
> 299 Spartans
> ...



Oh, I know about the casualties.  But they stood...and fought....and died. But they stood.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 28, 2007)

Montgomery's African Infantry Regiments were very good, and led the evolution into Mechanized Infantry-- but I think the Ghurkhas might be about the best straight leg infantry out there, over time...

And there's always the Rat Patrol...  or Combat!


----------



## car (Dec 28, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Montgomery's African Infantry Regiments were very good, and led the evolution into Mechanized Infantry-- but I think the Ghurkhas might be about the best straight leg infantry out there, over time...
> 
> And there's always the Rat Patrol...  or Combat!



When I was leaving for Turkey (many moons ago), a frat brother's father, who had served with Turks in the Korean war, was truly fightened for me. Pulled me aside at a Christmas party and gave me a "Sacred Heart of Christ" medallion (I'm not Catholic and he knew it). "Take this with you, Chris. Those bastards are pretty tough." I still carry it in my "medicine bag."

As for "Combat," well, we all know what happened to Vic Morrow...


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Montgomery's African Infantry Regiments were very good, and led the evolution into Mechanized Infantry-- but I think the Ghurkhas might be about the best straight leg infantry out there, over time...
> 
> And there's always the Rat Patrol...  or Combat!



:uhh:

The best Infantry units in the 8th Army were the Kiwis and Aussies, the Kiwi Div went on to become armored in Italy.

I think I would have to go with the Romans in ancient times and the Brit Paras in modern times.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Dec 28, 2007)

may not be the best...but one i respect the most.  Sihks.  An entire religion based on defense of the weak regardless and race, nation, religion or sex.  I've had the privilege to meet some and they have my utmost respect.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 29, 2007)

In chronological order: 

1. Spartan phalanx
2. Macedonian phalanx
3. Roman legion
4. Swiss pikemen
5. Swedish infantry under Gustavus Adolphus 
6. British infantry of the 19th century
7. U.S. Marines in World War Two
8. Gurkhas

Not exhaustive. Also, an honorable mention to the British, French and German infantry of the trenches of the Western Front, who endured hell with a patriotism and toughness hard to imagine today.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 29, 2007)

car said:


> Oh, I know about the casualties.  But they stood...and fought....and died. But they stood.



I was not trying to discredit the Spartans, just letting it be known that a couple hundred killed several thousand at Thermolpylae


----------



## car (Dec 29, 2007)

275ANGER! said:


> I was not trying to discredit the Spartans, just letting it be known that a couple hundred killed several thousand at Thermolpylae



My point, too, compadre.


----------



## riptide (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is a spin on things:
Knights in Medieval Europe-
-Highly Trained in the use of various weapons and hand to hand combat-
-Rode on Horseback-
-Were very well equipped with the absolute best weaponry of the day-
-Virtually human tanks with their thick plate armour.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 26, 2008)

Royal Marines.


----------



## Charlie (Feb 26, 2008)

WWII German Infantry (1940-43), '44-45 they had reached the bottom of the manpower pool, but they still fault out numbered and on a tactical level better than most.


----------



## Kurt V (Feb 26, 2008)

Why is everyone so reluctant to say the U.S. Army infantryman in WWII? With only a few exceptions won every battle they fought.


----------



## hidesite (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, they had no real official name as that this is more of a generalized description of a group but I think the warrior classes of certain tribes of Native American's had a pretty notable "Infantry" being that they taught us a thing or two about guerrilla warfare, tracking / counter tracking and all around psychological warfare.


----------



## Charlie (Feb 26, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> Why is everyone so reluctant to say the U.S. Army infantryman in WWII? With only a few exceptions won every battle they fought.



I agree, they overcame a rough start to become a good fighting force.


----------



## riptide (Feb 26, 2008)

Personally I still think if you look at everything about a knight, I mean the guys trained to be the best on the battlefield from a young age. They had the BEST equipment, and they were very heavily armed.


----------



## QC (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, for a time, but were outplayed by the Mongols. Knights had a lot of parephenalia thay carried around, tents, valets etc. and supplies in general The Mongols could ride over long distances, and were more mobile than their contemporary foe.


----------



## Charlie (Feb 26, 2008)

Of course the BEST light infantry in the world is the 75th Ranger Regiment!


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 26, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Of course the BEST light infantry in the world is the 75th Ranger Regiment![/QUOTE
> 
> Amen Brother!


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 26, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> Why is everyone so reluctant to say the U.S. Army infantryman in WWII? With only a few exceptions won every battle they fought.



Kurt,
I cannot agree with you more... it seems that everyone is afraid to admit the truth.  The USMC and the US Army during WWII are some of the bravest and most honorable soldiers in the history of man.  I would venture to say that the US Army, from the Nomandy invasion to the Ardennes Forest, suffered as much if not more than any soldier in history.  Old world tenacity coupled with new world technology clearly qualifies the US Army and British Forces assembled under the great Gen. Eisenhower as one of the most superior forces ever to walk the planet.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are going to be patriotic about this, then I'll have to say the First Canadian Expeditionary Force WWI; a rag tag group of volunteers from across the the Dominion with outdated/obsolete equipment and minimal training.  They were decisive in the defence of Flanders and some of the first mustard gas attacks from the Germans.  And lest we forget Vimy Ridge.


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 26, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> If you are going to be patriotic about this, then I'll have to say the First Canadian Expeditionary Force WWI; a rag tag group of volunteers from across the the Dominion with outdated/obsolete equipment and minimal training.  They were decisive in the defence of Flanders and some of the first mustard gas attacks from the Germans.  And lest we forget Vimy Ridge.



There is nothing patriotic about suggesting that US and British forces assembled for operation overlord and the subsequent march through Europe is nothing less than astounding!  That is mere fact and has direct impact on the world as we live in it today; a pivotal point in world history.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> There is nothing patriotic about suggesting that US and British forces assembled for operation overlord and the subsequent march through Europe is nothing less than astounding!  That is mere fact and has direct impact on the world as we live in it today; a pivotal point in world history.



Very true.  Just thought I'd throw in my nations flag, ;) it's not often recognized as at the time was fighting under the British.  The battles during WWI are what helped create Canada as a nation and get us the International recognition deserved.


----------



## riptide (Feb 26, 2008)

Hooah!!! RLTW!!!


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 26, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Very true.  Just thought I'd throw in my nations flag, ;) it's not often recognized as at the time was fighting under the British.  The battles during WWI are what helped create Canada as a nation and get us the International recognition deserved.



True, True...


----------



## 104TN (Feb 27, 2008)

Sacred Band of Thebes


----------



## riptide (Feb 27, 2008)

Sacred Band were a bunch of homos!! Ha Ha!! But it did make them fight harder :)


----------



## 104TN (Feb 27, 2008)

riptide said:


> Sacred Band were a bunch of homos!!



So were most of the NCO's I worked with.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 27, 2008)

These guys (counts for most of the SOF and Infantry guys - hell any field soldier on the board):


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2008)

My shoulders hurt...


----------

